
A Phone Network Just for Hackers - nikunjk
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/07/26/a-phone-network-just-for-hackers/
======
danlthemanl
This a cool idea, but as soon as I heard It's made possible by: Facebook and
Zynga, I lost all interest and never want to hear about this ever again.

~~~
stanleydrew
Care to elaborate?

~~~
unimpressive
I'm not him, but I think it's because the cognitive dissonance between being
at a "Hacker" conference frequented by strong privacy advocates and civil
libertarians/anarchists/etc and using a phone sponsored by _Facebook and
Zynga_ , two of the most anti-privacy anti-anonymity organizations on the
planet is just too much.

